# Sicily or Spain?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi has anybody travelled to Scilly in the winter months. eg Late December until March. Thought we may try it instead of Spain. What's the weather like 8) are there any MH "aires" and or wild camping.

All suggestions welcome.

WASFWASFITONCE


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Your name always makes me smile whenever you post. 

You might like to start using our own campsite database for Sicily as there are quite a few sites marked around the coastline already:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Sicily


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sicilly is a much better place to overwinter than *Scilly*, although they speak more English in the Isles!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Don't think the mafia control Spain, so it has that in its favour!

Why not try Portugal? Lower prices and less crime than in either Sicily or Spain, especially in rural areas inland. It had an unusually wet winter last time, but so did most of Europe. It's usually mild and has some lovely sunny days. There are some aires, often near barragems (dams), but campsites are very reasonably priced. We stayed in Camping Alentejo (on ACSI website) last winter, and it cost €175 a month plus metered electricity. Run by a lovely guy who can't do enough for the campers.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I think my vote would be Spain: (southern coastal Spain), or across into the Algarve coastal souther strip of Portugal..............or indeed both, if you have sufficient time and want to tour about a bit as part of your over-wintering.

Sites offer substantial discounts for long stays but if, like us, the budget is tight for a long tour and you want to be away for 2 or 3 months, then perhaps consider wildcamping in these regions.

We'll be spending nearly 3 months down there this winter once more, from the beginning of January, and it is highly likely that we won't use a "proper" campsite for even one night - same as last year.

Thousands of "snow bird" motorhomers do so each winter, wildcamping and/or using the aires that are gradually becoming more numerous in these areas.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Wasfitonce.

We did Sicily September thru November & loved every minute of it.
Can't recommend it highly enough, with great places to 'Wildcamp'
Some nice places on our Blog below.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I know where you will get the best food, though! For my taste, Sicily has some of the best cuisine in the world.


----------

